# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Печать из нескольких выделенных документов (Помогите новичку)

## Mexxe

Задача предстоит сделать печатную форму (точнее она есть) но только выводится по 1 документу
А нужно печать нескольких выделенным документам (Заказы Покупателей)
Что предпринимал:
1. В начало кода существующей печатной формы добавил 


```
  Для Каждого Стр из ВыделенныеСтроки Цикл
Далее Код рабочей печ формы (которая по 1 документу выводится без проблем)
             КонецЦикла;
```

При выделенных нескольких строках выдает ошибку
"Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!
Итератор для значения не определен"
Да даже по 1 документу не печатает!

Пожалуйста помогите новичку разобраться. Спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Задача предстоит сделать печатную форму (точнее она есть) но только выводится по 1 документу
> А нужно печать нескольких выделенным документам (Заказы Покупателей)
> Что предпринимал:
> 1. В начало кода существующей печатной формы добавил 
> 
> 
> ```
>   Для Каждого Стр из ВыделенныеСтроки Цикл
> Далее Код рабочей печ формы (которая по 1 документу выводится без проблем)
> ...


А что такое ВыделенныеСтроки?

----------


## avm3110

> А что такое ВыделенныеСтроки?


Он хочет передать во внешнюю печатную форму список документов которые хочет распечатать.

----------


## Mexxe

> А что такое ВыделенныеСтроки?


Это выбор нескольких строк
1. Выделить Заказы (ctrl + Лев.клав.Мыши или Shift + Стрелки клавы) 
2. Нажать печать и должна выводится печ. форма на одном бланке данные по заказам


Вот что то вроде такого

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Это выбор нескольких строк
> 1. Выделить Заказы (ctrl + Лев.клав.Мыши или Shift + Стрелки клавы) 
> 2. Нажать печать и должна выводится печ. форма на одном бланке данные по заказам
> 
> 
> Вот что то вроде такого


Я понимаю, что значит в интерфейсе выделенные строки. Неясно, какой тип значения у переменной "ВыделенныеСтроки" в вашем коде ( список значений, таблица значений, массив, или что-то еще). По-видимому пытаетесь применить итератор к объектам, которые не являются коллекциями. Почитайте об этой ошибке в интернете.

----------

Mexxe (03.03.2017)

----------


## Mexxe

> Я понимаю, что значит в интерфейсе выделенные строки. Неясно, какой тип значения у переменной "ВыделенныеСтроки" в вашем коде ( список значений, таблица значений, массив, или что-то еще). По-видимому пытаетесь применить итератор к объектам, которые не являются коллекциями. Почитайте об этой ошибке в интернете.


Читал но ни чего дельного не нашел, вот и решил к Вам за помощью обратиться, возможно было у кого на практике такое!
Возможно совсем и не правильный код


```
Для Каждого Стр из ВыделенныеСтроки Цикл
Далее Код рабочей печ формы (которая по 1 документу выводится без проблем)
             КонецЦикла;
```

Может что то другое дельное предложите или посоветуете где копать?!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Читал но ни чего дельного не нашел, вот и решил к Вам за помощью обратиться, возможно было у кого на практике такое!
> Возможно совсем и не правильный код
> 
> 
> ```
> Для Каждого Стр из ВыделенныеСтроки Цикл
> Далее Код рабочей печ формы (которая по 1 документу выводится без проблем)
>              КонецЦикла;
> ```
> ...


Ну еще раз.
Вот вы пишете в коде:
Для Каждого Стр из ВыделенныеСтроки Цикл
Что в этом коде есть ВыделенныеСтроки ?
Это же переменная, которую вы как-то задаете? Как вы ее задаете? Какой у нее тип значения?

----------


## Mexxe

> Какой у нее тип значения?




```
ВыделенныеСтроки = Элементы.Список.ВыделенныеСтроки;
```

----------


## Анатолик

Задайте в инернете "шаблон внешней печатной формы для управляемого интерфейса". В шаблоне все прописано, в том числе и передача параметров (документов) в модуль печати.



> // Сформировать печатные формы объектов
> //
> // ВХОДЯЩИЕ:
> //   ИменаМакетов    - Строка    - Имена макетов, перечисленные через запятую
> //   МассивОбъектов  - Массив    - Массив ссылок на объекты которые нужно распечатать
> //
> // ИСХОДЯЩИЕ:
> //   КоллекцияПечатныхФорм - Таблица значений - Сформированные табличные документы
> //   ПараметрыВывода       - Структура        - Параметры сформированных табличных документов
> ...

----------

Mexxe (04.03.2017)

----------


## Mexxe

> Задайте в инернете "шаблон внешней печатной формы для управляемого интерфейса". В шаблоне все прописано, в том числе и передача параметров (документов) в модуль печати.


Только нахожу " печатной формы в управляемом приложении", а "управляемого интерфейса" не могу найти, а Вы код подобный написали?

----------


## Mexxe

Нашел что то типа такого:
Создал кнопку доп печать с кодом 


```
	// Если в списке не выбрана текущая строка, то печатать нечего
	Если ЭтаФорма.ЭлементыФормы.Список.ТекущаяСтрока = Неопределено тогда
		Возврат
	КонецЕсли;
	
	Для каждого ДокументСсылка Из ЭтаФорма.ЭлементыФормы.Список.ВыделенныеСтроки Цикл
		УниверсальныеМеханизмы.НапечататьДокументИзФормыСписка(ДокументСсылка.ПолучитьОбъект());
	КонецЦикла;
```

Но получается открываются несколько окон по каждому заказу

А нужно что бы формировалось все в 1 форме

----------

